# Focal Demo CD or Iasca CD



## lanzarrule

Looking for some SQ demo music and test CD with pink noise ect. All the stuff I have found on this site is from around 2008-2012 and none of the links work anymore. Is there a place to go and get this kinda download? Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## goodstuff

lanzarrule said:


> Looking for some SQ demo music and test CD with pink noise ect. All the stuff I have found on this site is from around 2008-2012 and none of the links work anymore. Is there a place to go and get this kinda download? Thanks ahead of time.


You need to buy the IASCA cd. It shouldn't be available anywhere other than from iasca.com


----------



## lanzarrule

This is the link to what I was looking for but the links are no longer active.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...32-focal-jmlab-demo-test-discs-1-9-enjoy.html


----------



## SullyTT

Thanks dude, I'll be sure to check them out.


----------



## dvcrogers

Downloadable test tones and sound audio alignment tools.


----------



## k24_powered_dc5

lanzarrule said:


> This is the link to what I was looking for but the links are no longer active.
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...32-focal-jmlab-demo-test-discs-1-9-enjoy.html


it didn't work, do I need some kind of client?

thought it was a direct link.


----------

